# Possessed Digitrax Decoder! Help!!!



## KisNap (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I finally was able to correct the power issue and the decoder now powers up and moves the locomotive. The problem is that it moves it all on its own with no input fro me! What the heck is going on with it. Below is a video of the possessed decoder. Why is this happening?






Looks like the video isn't pasting in correctly. Here's the link to the video


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Loco seems to be receiving conflicting instructions...was it "dispatched" properly after a previous use?This usually happens when the loco's address wasn't removed from the command station.Check your command station's instrutions on "dispatching" after use.Or reset your command station to clear its memory.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When all else fails, a ditzy decoder can often
be tamed by doing a reset to factory values
and address 03.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Don's advice is good , try writing 8 to CV8 to reset the decoder, often sorts things out. If that fails contact Digitrax they should be able to swap it for you if defective. They have a 12 month 'goof proof' warranty.


----------

